# Partage fichiers avec iBooks ou autre ?



## bertol65 (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai essayé de partager un livre avec iBooks mais apparemment il faut configurer mon compte Mail. J'y suis allé mais à aucun endroit dans les réglages on me le propose. Idem avec Goodreader ! 
Je suis en voyage avec juste un iPad. Je veux imprimer un fichier pdf que j'ai téléchargé sur le net et que je stocke sur iBooks. Je n'arrive pas à le copier sur une clé USB avec iFile, je veux donc l'envoyer sur le Pc de ma copine, puis le copier sur une clé pour ensuite l'imprimer.
Sinon il paraît que le iPad c'est bien ? En tout cas au niveau gestion des fichiers c'est zéro !
Je dois faire avec encore plusieurs mois sans Mac.
Merci.


----------

